# Molly looks funny



## jeremy242 (Jan 31, 2006)

i just came back in from being out of town for the weekend and my ballon belly is hanging out at the surface and there looks to be mucus(fluffy looking algee stuff) coming ot of its gills. it is eating and is acting the same just a little lethagic and hanging out at the surface. Any help. Thnaks


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Hi Jeremy,
Sounds to me like a Saproglenia fungal infection.
Treat it with raising the temp to 82 using 
Forma-Green -or- Acriflavine Neutral.

But first, go here........
http://www.fishyfarmacy.com/fish_diseases/gill_disorders.html
And double check the symptoms.
Good luck, SueM


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2006)

I think it died. It's not in his signature. I'm very sorry, Jeremy.

-Tessa.


----------

